# Once again,Kingston...



## Grim Reaper (24 Jul 2000)

Hello

How good are my chances of being accepted at RMC with an a total average of 82? Somebody once told me that at 85 you had pretty good chances. Plus, I recently discovered while on a sea cadet summer course that I had good leadership and initiative qualities which had laid dormant before (I won the trophee for best cadet of my squad thanks to this). I like the military life and have grown accustomed to waking up at 6am and making my bed super tight (my PO said that if every bed in our squad‘s room was the equivalent of mine, he‘d piss is pants). Now that the 3 week course is over (and me passing with flying colors), I intend to take long bike rides so has to be in top shape when I arrive at the recruiting center (I eventually would like to be able to do 30-40km each day).


----------



## Gunner (24 Jul 2000)

Grim Reaper, 

I‘m sure you‘ve already perused the rmc website at http://www.rmc.ca/rmca.html

I‘m not an expert at going to/admission to RMC. 

However, suffice it to say you‘re average of 82 is pretty good, depending on whether it was obtained using hard courses (math, biology, chemistry, physics, etc) or basket weaving courses (typing, photography, industrial arts,etc) however, you have to remember that it is only one aspect of you‘re admission.  CFRC will look at all aspects of your life.  Your experience in Sea Cadets will be beneficial.  They will also look at sports teams you‘ve been on, and french language ability, as well as volunteer work, job history, etc, etc.  Physical Fitness is important, but you will get more weighting of your participation in team sports (work as a team vs a loner).  

I‘m assuming that you will be starting your application this fall for entry in the class in the fall of 2001.  Concentrate on high school subjects that you need for entrance into RMC.  If possible, get on school teams, or volunteer work.  If you don‘t have any french language ability, it may be worth private tutoring (I don‘t recommend taking it at high school as you may have a bad teacher and get a low mark).  Continue to work on your PT, but not at a cost to your school marks.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Grim Reaper (24 Jul 2000)

Hello once again,

Thanks for replying so quickly. My average of 82 was obtained by getting good grades in maths, physics, english and french (83 to 81% averages), excellent grades in history (97% average) but average grades in spanish and phys. ed. (70 and 68%). French is my maternal tongue, english being a second language (you might know me from my real name, Olivier Deschênes, on the old board), but as you can see, I‘m pretty good at it. 

Altough I‘m not part of a school team, I never miss an opportunity to play a game of street hockey, soccer or football with my friends. I am at ease functionning as part of a team. I used to be the shy guy who doesn‘t say a word and stays in his corner, but I have matured into a leader. My smarts and quick thinking have disarmed many problems during my 3 weeks at NCSM Québec (the Centre d‘instruction d‘été des Cadets de la Marine I went to). I could go on but it would sound as though I am gloating about myself.

Yours truly,
L/C (Leading Cadet) Olivier Deschênes


----------



## Gunner (24 Jul 2000)

Grim Reaper,  

From what you‘ve told me,you have alot of strong attributes: pretty good marks, cadet experience, ability to speak three languages (I‘m envious!), etc.

I‘m sure you‘ll get strong letters of reference from your cadet corps, etc.  

You didn‘t mention if you were applying for the 2001-2002 academic year, but, if I can leave you with one thought it is to apply early (late August or early September).  This will also allow you to find out if you are deficient in any areas and allow you to rectify them. 

Good Luck


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Jul 2000)

Sounds to me like you‘d be a very good candidate, 
Olivier.  I used to be a recruiting officer, but 
I never recruited for RMC.

Apply early, keep your nose clean, and keep up the 
good work.  Be presentable and polite in any interview.

RMC, unlike any other university in Canada, is very 
concerned with how much time you need to study, and 
what you do outside of school.


----------

